# tomcat grips



## airuke (Mar 3, 2011)

Picking up an Inox Tomcat next week. I have read that the screws on the grip tend to loosen up while shooting which make the gun inoperable The solution seems to be to use blue or green loctite on the threads of the grip screws. Was wondering if anyone has done this and if so is it difficult to then loosen the screws if you wish to clean parts that are located under the grips, or if it is necessary to even clean those parts.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

airuke said:


> Picking up an Inox Tomcat next week. I have read that the screws on the grip tend to loosen up while shooting which make the gun inoperable The solution seems to be to use blue or green loctite on the threads of the grip screws. Was wondering if anyone has done this and if so is it difficult to then loosen the screws if you wish to clean parts that are located under the grips, or if it is necessary to even clean those parts.


I've had the black (Bruniton} Tomcat for a few years.
An NIB impulse buy when Bucky O'Neil's Gunshop in Prescott, AZ was going out of business.

I've only put 100 rounds through it - it's just a curio for me. But, the grip screws are tight.

When I was on a Corvette road-racing crew in the late '60's and '70's we used RED Loctite
on everything. Even Ny-Locks and safety-wired stuff. This for 12 & 24 hour races. 
The cars were TOTALLY taken apart after each race, we paid a big price to get things apart.
DON'T use it on your grip screws. Or anything you want to take apart. :smt167

I'd think "blue 242" would be just fine. It's made to "loosen with regular tools". 
"Green" is thin gruel designed to "invade" the threads on screws already torqued in place.

If you really want to find "the sources" of info, Google "red green Loctite".


----------

